# NO heat challenge 1/1/12 to 1/1/13



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey ladies (and gents if any??)!

Starting january 1st I plan on going 1 full year using no heat. None. Nada. Zilch  Are you a heat abuser? Want to give your hair a nice long break from the damaging effects of blowdryers and flatirons? Great! Then join this challenge and lets give our hair a fresh start!

From now until jan 1st you will have time to ready your arsenal with products, tips and techniques that will help you get through the coming 365 days. I'm super excited about this, are you?

Rules: 
Must take and post before shot at challenge start 
Must take and post after shot at challenge end
No usage of blow dryers, hot combs, flatirons, hooded dryers,etc
Must update once a month minimum in thread with current "pulse check", questions, tips, styles, etc

This challenge is not for those who want to use heat in any fashion, yes even hooded dryers. This challenge means that you may need to rely on styles such as buns, braids, twists, wash n gos, braid/twistouts, bantu knot outs, flexirods, flat twists, puffs, ponys, wigs, updos, fros, etc. and to show length you may have to band, etc. This will be hardcore for some! If you feel that your hair thrives with heat this challenge is not for you.

For those who dc under a dryer you will need to greenhouse and/ or place a hot towel over your baggied hair.

So, are you up for the challenge? If so please either thank this post or add your name to this thread and get all your heat usage and straightening out now  I'm excited! 2012 lets get it!!

**** update!! - hooded dryers are allowed for dc's only ****

Participants:
@baladi0822
@bludaydreamer
@Chameleonchick
@curlicarib
@djkforeal 
@ Ebonybunny
@ecornett
@fiyahwerks
@Forever in Bloom
@GoodMernin
@HauteHippie 
@Ijanei 
@Kerryann
@LaBelleLL
@leiah
@*LiveLoveLife*
@MaraWithLove
@melisandre
@MissAlinaRose
@missempress1210
@MsDes
@nakialovesshoes
@naturalpride
@Ogoma
@OndoGirl
@orangepeel
@pink219
@prettybyrd
@ree.denise
@ResieCupp
@*Ronnieaj*
@Seamonster
@SimJam
@sugarwater
@*sunnieb*
@SunnyDelight
@Tonto
@*transitioning?*
@YoursTrulyRE
@zionlady


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 20, 2011)

I was actually thinking about this this week... going a whole year with *0 *heat. Part of me really wants to try. Also, i think the "reveal" at the end of the year would be more dramatic for me since I wouldn't be doing flat-ironed heat checks every so many months. 

I think i can get away with it... the hardest thing for me would be giving up dcing under the hooded dryer. I think I'd have to have my hair braided for 80% of the year (which would lead to other challenges for me... "braided for a year", "low manipulation"...)

Since its still early, i'm going to have to think about it some more and weigh if I am really able to commit to it. I dont know anyone where I live that does braids (and dont want to throw a dart at the phone book), so i dont know if i'll be able to just yet... but i am considering it.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! Good challenge. And good thing you started this thread early before the new year. I'll have to think about this one. I have been going back and forth with using heat and not using heat. I feel like my hair does better with heat. However, I have figured out a no heat regimen for my hair, but not sure if I'm willing to go through with it for a whole year. I get quite bored with my hair quickly. But I'll see once I think on it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 20, 2011)

ladies I hear ya loud and clear.  Definitely think about it!  I think our results will be amazing!!


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 20, 2011)

UGH, I REALLY want to do this but I too will have to think about it. I really think the reveal would be AMAZING...but..... I dunno. Great challange, though. And I have a few months to think about it. Hmmm...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 20, 2011)

*Takes deep breath* I'm definitely up for this! Looking forward the challenge Madame!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 20, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> UGH, I REALLY want to do this but I too will have to think about it. I really think the reveal would be AMAZING...but..... I dunno. Great challange, though. And I have a few months to think about it. Hmmm...


 
*chants* Do it Do Do it!!!  



MaraWithLove said:


> *Takes deep breath* I'm definitely up for this! Looking forward the challenge Madame!


 
Hooray!!!!!!  Welcome aboard sister!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think if I could perfect doing braided extensions to where it actually looked right on me (haha), and/or could master doing a sew-in with some nice looking (and affordable) natural textured tracks (havent attempted doing a sew-in since being natural)... all in these next 3 1/2 months, then I think i could definitely do this challenge next year.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I could do it....what about my hair therapy wrap thats not really blowing heat. You heat it up in the microwave.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 20, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> I think I could do it....what about my hair therapy wrap thats not really blowing heat. You heat it up in the microwave.


 
Chameleonchick  yep that would be fine


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 20, 2011)

Yay!!! lol. I still have time to sign up, just in case. I haven't used heat yet this year so I am probably not missing anything.


----------



## djkforeal (Sep 20, 2011)

This is right up my alley OP.  I just had a major hair catastrophe this past weekend.  I was straightening my hair for my B-day and I got distracted and left the marcel flat iron in the stove too long because someone was knocking on my door, but before I went to get the door I wanted to finish that piece of hair and I burned it off right from the roots.  I almost fainted!  I actually cried because that was almost 2 years of growth literally down the drain.  I vowed that I would not straighten my hair again for a long time, but this challenge will really make me stick to it.  I have a long ways to go to grow that hair from scratch.  Count me in.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a heating cap. Does that count?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> I have a heating cap. Does that count?


 yes, we will be able to use a heating cap.  No hooded dryers though for anyone wondering.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm really going to have to think about this one. I haven't used a flat iron since last December - not for length checks, nada  

I just haven't been interested. The hooded dryer part may kill me though. I've left my steamer for the dryer again because it makes my deep conditioning way better, but the conditioner I use for deep conditioning is so good (Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm) I may not need heat for it erplexed

I did want to do a roller set, but I may do that at the end of this year just to see what my hair looks like semi-straight.

I also use a blow dryer on cool (I'm sure that's still acceptable, right?) to stretch my hair before cornrowing.

Anyway, I'll be considering this challenge because once I'm in, I'm in.

P.S. Je Ne Sais Quoi  I see you have given up soda. I have been soda and coffee free since 1/16/11. I miss the coffee, but I don't miss the effect it had on my teeth


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2011)

You had me until the hooded dryer part! 

I haven't use any other form of heat since my last salon visit in December 2010.   I'm glad you started this thread early.  I'll have to think about it. 

No hooded dryer for my dc's???  Iunno.....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm like this ><  close to joining. It would force me to learn new styles as well. Ahhhhhhhhhhh, the decisions!! lol


----------



## Bublin (Sep 21, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> I'm like this ><  close to joining. It would force me to learn new styles as well. Ahhhhhhhhhhh, the decisions!! lol



It does.  I've not used heat in almost 5 months and lately i've been quite creative!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning ladies!  GaiasDaughter24 I thought about it last night and hooded dryers are ok for dc only


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 21, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> I'm like this ><  close to joining. It would force me to learn new styles as well. Ahhhhhhhhhhh, the decisions!! lol



GaiasDaughter24  Those are such cute babies .

ETA: not renewing my membership so I can't participate.


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, this would be a tough one.  I am not even going to play myself...there is nooooo way I could do this...

Good luck to all participants!!!!


----------



## choctaw (Sep 21, 2011)

This is an interesting challenge. I used a hooded dryer once in the past 10 years. The heat makes me nuts after 10 minutes. I usually dc with henna or do heavy oiling overnight, apply conditioner for an hour before wash out. I never straighten my hair (no skillz); wear braid or afro, twists, bantu knots, puff. I am boring so I will just lurk


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2011)

luving me said:


> GaiasDaughter24  Those are such cute babies .
> 
> I'm in on this challenge.  Now I need to find out how to post pics.  Hmmm can I just update my avi each month?



I can learn you in how to post a pic.  Do you have a photobucket account?


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 21, 2011)

^^^nope...guess it's time to open one huh.  I'll get er done in a few.

Thanks


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2011)

I need to straighten for the last time before this challenge starts because I need to trim my hair.  I gotta find someone I can trust to do said trim


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 21, 2011)

This is such a great challenge!

I seem to experience heat damage every other year because I either mess up with heat or allow someone else to do my hair and they mess up.  

I am all for a year free from heat.  Sign me up!!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Sep 21, 2011)

Since we can use a hood dryer or steamer for DC I can do this challenge. Count me in.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Sep 21, 2011)

Geezs... I know I need to join this challenge but I would fail within the first week :-(


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 21, 2011)

It's been almost a year since the let time I used it. I suffered great damage. But I'm itching to straighten. So I will need yalls support.

Sign me up for the challenge please

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 21, 2011)

Wait do we have to have straight hair in my starting pic?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2011)

transitioning?  Welcome to the challenge!  You do NOT haven to straighten for your starting pic.  the only thing you need to do is use the same style for the start and finish pic


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 22, 2011)

BUmping up


----------



## LiveLoveLife (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd like to join!! I'm a frequent flat-ironer & I know deep that down my hair needs a break


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2011)

Me and my hooded dryer are in!


----------



## tasha5951 (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it even possible to do a relaxer and then just let my hair air dry? (after washing it out of course LOL)  I'd be interested in maybe a 1/2 year challenge. I'm not sure about a full year...that's like 365 days!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Is it even possible to do a relaxer and then just let my hair air dry? (after washing it out of course LOL)  I'd be interested in maybe a 1/2 year challenge. I'm not sure about a full year...that's like 365 days!



Uh-oh!  I forgot about that!  Dang!  Imma have to get creative.  I think some ladies airdry their rollersets.  Hmmmmm....


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 22, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Morning ladies!  GaiasDaughter24 I thought about it last night and hooded dryers are ok for dc only



That's all I needed to hear. I'm in!

I think I may have found a new natural hair stylist, so I know I can depend on her to give me some creative styles while avoiding the heat.

I've already gone this long. Why not another 15 months?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 22, 2011)

Phew!  I'm in, but I need that hooded dryer for my aphogee 2-steps, else it wasn't going to fly.  I was already planning to go a full year without heat anyway, so this is right up my alley.  I'm just going to start early, as I don't think I'll be using any heat for the rest of this year as well.


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm in! The last time I used heat was last New Years for a length check. I planned on blow drying this up coming New Years for my annual length check and dusting, but I can move it up Christmas - I need to update my siggy pic anyway.


ETA: just to confirm - we can use a steamer, right????


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 22, 2011)

_I know this challenge is going to kick my arse BUT I'm ready (well I will be ready for it by the time January comes around). _


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 23, 2011)

curlicarib said:


> I'm in! The last time I used heat was last New Years for a length check. I planned on blow drying this up coming New Years for my annual length check and dusting, but I can move it up Christmas - I need to update my siggy pic anyway.
> 
> 
> ETA: just to confirm - we can use a steamer, right????


 
Yep, steamers are fine!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 29, 2011)

Bumping   We are into October now pretty much.  Get your gear, styles and techniques ready now ladies!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey ladies!!! May I join this challenge?! I'm getting ready to braid it up on Saturday. Can't wait!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 30, 2011)

Too rich for my blood  *throws in hand*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 30, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey ladies!!! May I join this challenge?! I'm getting ready to braid it up on Saturday. Can't wait!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Welcome!!!!!



JeterCrazed said:


> Too rich for my blood  *throws in hand*


----------



## SimJam (Sep 30, 2011)

im thinking about this .... 

someone asked about blow driers on cool, is that allowed ?


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 30, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi, OP are we allowed any passes? I pretty much have gone heat free, but I usually straighten my hair for DH either on his BD, NYE, or valentines day if we have plans. Also are steamers allowed?


----------



## bronzebomb (Sep 30, 2011)

Too strict for my blood.  

I use the Steamer and the Hooded Dryer and when I do kinky twists I blow dry on medium.  (I never use the pressing comb or flat iron.)

No Heat???? uh-uh  We need some passes!  Like one per quarter... or special occassions...


----------



## baladi0822 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in ladies. 
The last time I used heat was for a rollerset last October, and I'll do another one again in November for a length check, so I think I can do another year after that. I'll use my Nov rollerset as my starting pic... I'm so excited... Great challenge OP. We can do it ladies!!! 

Sent from my SPH-M920 using SPH-M920


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 30, 2011)

Ladies the point of this challenge is to be free of heat for one year.  If you need passes this challenge regrettably is not for you.  the trick is finding alternative styles and working with your God given beautiful texture for the entire year 

Steamers are allowed, blow dryers are not


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 30, 2011)

Im in dammit


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 30, 2011)

Yay!!!  Welcome





Kerryann said:


> Im in dammit


----------



## aviddiva77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hell I'm in! Ya! My first challenge! My hair doesn't like flat irons/hair dryer anyway ( I keep getting crunchy poofy ends even on cool).  I better get my hair trimmed in Dec then! When do you post the before picture and is there restrictions to what it has to be (like does it have to be a length check or at least show how long your hair is now)?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 1, 2011)

aviddiva77 said:


> Hell I'm in! Ya! My first challenge! My hair doesn't like flat irons/hair dryer anyway ( I keep getting crunchy poofy ends even on cool).  I better get my hair trimmed in Dec then! When do you post the before picture and is there restrictions to what it has to be (like does it have to be a length check or at least show how long your hair is now)?



Awesome   yes, get prepared now (trims, products, if you want to straighten again before yhe challenge, hair candy, techniques, etc) so that come the first you are ready to go!  I will start a new thread by the new year that we can post our before shots and daily, weekly, monthly check ins.  Your photo does not need to be on straight hair, all I ask is that the style is similar for the final update.

We can do this ladies!!


----------



## Binetad (Oct 1, 2011)

This is an awesommmee challenge 

I'm definatelly In.
 I already stopped using heat for 4 months now I think i can go a whole year. *cross fingers*


----------



## Boop. (Oct 9, 2011)

Seriously thinking about this. I've only used heat about 15 times this year and each time I've been regretful. When I went a month with no heat my hair looked 1000x better, both it's sheen and texture was absolutely amazing, so I'm sure I'd have something fantastic going If I could survive a whole year. I'm up for this challenge. 100%!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yo! Sign me up! I'm doing whatever it takes next year!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SimJam (Oct 9, 2011)

ok Im ready for this ... 

I think I'll substitute blow drying on cool for air drying over night in banded twists or something like that. I'll have a couple months to find alternatives


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 10, 2011)

I got my hair cut yesterday in preperation for this challenge and boy did it make a world of difference.  2-3 inches gone but I wasn't stressed or pressed.  I can't wait to start this challenge.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Oct 30, 2011)

i was thinking about this today. i think i will join this. I need to get myself a heating cap for my dc though. 

also, don't know if it has been said... i didn't see the answer, but, are blow dryers on cool allowed? i know blow dryers (reg, heat, etc) isn't allowed, but is the cool setting fine to wick off the water quickly every now and then?

if not, i'm still in... just want to make sure i stay legit


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Oct 30, 2011)

See I was all with you till you took away my hooded dryer.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in this challenge. I plan to be in braids for the whole year so heat should not be an issue...


----------



## questionable (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I could do this...can you please add me to the list.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in!

I'm getting a trim this weekend. More like a cut because its going to be about an inch. But it is much needed and my hair has an attitude from my abusive heat in the past. So I'm we're in counseling to get this relationship back in good standing. This challenge will serve as one of our exercises.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 31, 2011)

*thinking* Do we get just one heat pass??? Like a half way point like in June or something? Come on... Help a LHCF sister out??? I usually flat iron 4 times a year or less but dang not even once... I would really have to depend on you ladies for style tutorials not just ideas...   I just don't know... I'll think about it...
Great challenge though


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in! I will only be using my hooded dryer to deep condition so that will not conflict with the rules. Here is my starting pic - about 2" away from APL. Hope to be at least grazing BSL by the end of next year.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 20, 2011)

blackbarbie986 said:


> See I was all with you till you took away my hooded dryer.


Same here; my hair doesn't dry overnight, so I always use a hooded dryer. 

Good luck to everyone though. I'll be lurking to see your updates and results.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 20, 2011)

Still contemplating if I should flat iron my hair before the end of the year. My 4 year natural anniversary is December 6th, but I'm not revealing my hair until the HYH Challenge is over on 12/31

It's been almost a year now since I used a flatiron, and only a few months since I used a blow dryer (but only on cool, so no biggie). I'm just deathly afraid of the heat.

Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in! We're not counting steamers, right? I think I'm going to reincorporate steaming into my reggie.

Whoops, you already answered this. Okay, I'm in!

Okay, Hooked on Phonics did not work for me. So... we can't use heat eva? I flat iron for my personal length checks every few months. I'm out!


----------



## GoodMernin (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I'm gonna have to join this challenge!

I have been having fun with my twists and I just told myself the other day that I was gonna go a full year without heat.

Now, if I can just not be so lazy and find the time to post some pics of my hair...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm in. So far I haven't used any direct heat since April. So I'm already 7 months w/o heat. 

I use a heat cap for DCs when I'm not being lazy. I have a TWA and wear my hair in little pixie plaits under wigs & headwraps. I co-wash daily/every other day. I baggy at night with a growth aid on my scalp. My current growth aid is JBCO/EVCO & sulfur.

I'm excited. I'm expecting a dramatic before & after pic for this challenge.

Good luck ladies. Let's do this!


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!! i gave my straighteners to my housemate whose moved back to kenya, just to prevent me from straightening it. it's working very well!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

I really want to join but I'm nervous! I haven't used heat since around February of this year. It just doesn't work well with growing my hair. But I do sometimes like to flat iron for special occasions...uugggghhhh...it would be really awesome reveal after the year though. WHAT TO DO...??? Would I still be able to use my steamer?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok so I read through the pages and found the answer to my question about my steamer...I was thinking that I may want to flat iron for special occasions but I think I'm gonna save my special occasions for braid/twists outs and wearing my hair down since I never wear it down. It's been a long time already since I've used heat and I don't miss it...UUGGGHH, ok count me in! I need this. I wana make BSL next year and that can't happen if I'm frying my ends. This will be fun. Thanks for making this thread!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 27, 2011)

just a bit over a month before we start .... I'm ready I'm ready I'm ready


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in IF someone can help me learn how to dust my ends while curly. I dust every 3 months but only on flatironed hair. Any tips? I worry about dusting while in twists because it's uneven.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it depends on how you wear your hair. If you wear it curly, who's really going to notice ? I plan to dust every 8 weeks in twists, and once the challenge is over I'll flatiron to straighten

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Nov 27, 2011)

But when I do flatiron I want it even. I don't want to have to lose length to even it up. Also, my OCD wont allow me to cut it uneven (seriously  )


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 27, 2011)

I want to join but I will be ending my transition sometime next year so my pics won't be accurate for comparison.  I will be following unofficially.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 27, 2011)

Aw man. Surely gonna lurk! I promised myself no heat after today until march. If that works well for me, then I will unofficially continue no heat on my own. But I need my hooded dryer. I can't sleep in wet hair when it's cold out :-/. Fantastic thread! I will surely do it in 2013 though. That's my year to reach waist length heheheeee...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tiye (Nov 27, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> But when I do flatiron I want it even. I don't want to have to lose length to even it up. Also, my OCD wont allow me to cut it uneven (seriously  )



Heat free trim - Make small braids or twists and snip the ends of those. Also you can probably find information about curly hair cutting techniques on e.g. naturally curly.


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in! I wear braids 99% of the time, so this should be easy. The only hard part will be not falling prey to the flat iron to check my length.......... I can do this!!!!!!


----------



## chocolate01 (Nov 27, 2011)

I really want to join this but I may have to pass. I have not used heat since August and I don't have any plans to use heat. However I straighten my hair to trim and I don't want to change that regimen.


----------



## Dominicanatural (Nov 27, 2011)

This is hard core. I straighten once every three months. If there were "passes" allowed in the challenge, I would be down, but I really like the fact that this challenge is only for the truly committed folk. Good luck to all who participate! I can't wait to lurk and check out your big finale pics.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey ladies   Good to see new participants   It's almost time!!  If you want to straighten for the last time before the new year you have a few more weeks.  January 1st it's on and crackin.  We can do it and our hair is going to lurve us


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2011)

I am in........ until December 31, 2012 

I haven't used a flat iron since May and last used a blow dryer for all of 2 minutes in September. I can do this, but I want to straighten for NYE in 2012 for the first time.


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in!! This should be easy for the first half of the year since I currently have less than 2 inches of hair.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 29, 2011)

Any naturals in this challenge aspire to being no heat naturals one day? I was natural before & never got to know what my true texture was because I had been straightening while transitioning & straightening as a natural & I definitely had some heat damage (from loosened curls to straight pieces).

I'm excited about getting the length & actually seeing what my hair really looks like. I'm committed to this challenge for 2012 & 2013! If & when I straighten again, it won't be until either my son graduates from high school or my 40th b-day (both in 2014).


----------



## LilMissRed (Nov 29, 2011)

oooo I'm in! I've only used heat once since going natural and that was to do a length check recently.. I can DEF do without the length check using heat tho (didn't want to do it when I did it in the first place)


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 29, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> *Any naturals in this challenge aspire to being no heat naturals one day? *I was natural before & never got to know what my true texture was because I had been straightening while transitioning & straightening as a natural & I definitely had some heat damage (from loosened curls to straight pieces).



nakialovesshoes, I aspire to use heat significantly less than I do now.  I need to get through this year before I can say that I want to do it permanently - again.   

There was a time when I was a no heat natural and then one day I just started using the blow dryer again after years of shunning it, then it was a hot comb, then the flat iron.  The abuse just escalated!  

I would like to see how long I can go without using heat.  I love my blow dryer, but I'm pretty sure I've been over doing it.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 29, 2011)

Lord knows I need to join this challenge!!! I need to find a closure for my erpt ASAP!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 29, 2011)

@nakialovesshoes
I haven't used heat at all since February of this year, and before that it was a long time as well. I am natural and don't use heat hardly ever. Maybe once or twice year. My hair damages easily so it's best for me to avoid it. But I do like to straighten it on occasion so I can't say that I will avoid heat forever, but I will just say that I won't use heat anymore than I do now, which is hardly at all.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 29, 2011)

I got the french rollers, and I am waiting for curlformers to reduce their price. That 15% discount curlformers offered for black Friday was ridiculous. I am told it takes 40 rollers to do the whole head. Furthermore, they are good for people with hair up to waist length. I think $30 dollars for a whole head of extra long, extra wide is more than enough, because rollers have to be replaced periodically.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 29, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Any naturals in this challenge aspire to being no heat naturals one day? I was natural before & never got to know what my true texture was because I had been straightening while transitioning & straightening as a natural & I definitely had some heat damage (from loosened curls to straight pieces).
> 
> I'm excited about getting the length & actually seeing what my hair really looks like. I'm committed to this challenge for 2012 & 2013! If & when I straighten again, it won't be until either my son graduates from high school or my 40th b-day (both in 2014).


Great question. I can't say that I won't ever use it again but after our challenge my hope is that if I do use heat it will be maybe two or three times per year. This year I think I straightened maybe four or five times so cutting back shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 30, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Great question. I can't say that I won't ever use it again but after our challenge my hope is that if I do use heat it will be maybe two or three times per year. This year I think I straightened maybe four or five times so cutting back shouldn't be a problem for me.



Thanks to all the ladies that responded.

Je Ne Sais Quoi Before I BCed I was wearing a curly perm (see my avi). I would only straighten once or twice a year & it was always a thrill because I never knew how long my hair was until I straightened.

When I was a natural before, I could get relaxer straight results with curlformers using very small sections & a zillion & 1 curlformers. I didn't stay natural long enough to perfect rollersetting on regular hard rollers. If I can perfect my technique & get good results, then I definitely will only straighten once a year, if that.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 30, 2011)

The only reason I'm not joining is b/c I know I'll be using some type of heat during 2012 lol.  But on a regular basis I do airdry my rollersets.  The only reason why I wouldn't is if I washed my hair too late and don't think it'll be dry by the morning - or - if I don't wash my hair and need to curl it in the morning.

I will check in w/ yall probably as a support to maintain consistency.  Who knows maybe I will make it lol


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wanted to post that I'm officially in. I am not even going to do a flat iron length check next month like I planned, I'm too lazy.


----------



## missempress1210 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so in, I have been air drying my hair since June. I have no plans of using any heat on my hair period. I have been using  wigs, updos etc.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 30, 2011)

joining you ladies. 3 years no heat already and this is just more encouragement to keep on going until I reach my goal length. i will post info later (including pic).


----------



## leiah (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm in.  Haven't used heat since 08


----------



## dede1129 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am in! I just Flat Ironed my hair for my bday after months of no heat and regreted it. My hair has thrived off of no heat.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm down. I can testify since doing the 6 months of no heat challenge this year, my hair has definitely benefit from me not putting heat to it.  I'll do my last blow out around new years, a dusting and get some tie zillions to keep me going for 2012.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay!!  New joiners over the last few days   How exciting.  I will update the list over the next few weeks and include everyones names on the first page of the thread   Please subscribe to the thread!  Also, i will be bringing back my youtube page and doing updates that i will link in this thread over the next year of the challenge.  I will include styles and tips for what is working "for me" in case anyone else finds it helpful.


----------



## kaytorry (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! I have not been a member for a long time, but I think it can be said that this has to be one of the toughest challenge I've ever seen on the board to date!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 1, 2011)

kaytorry said:


> Wow! I have not been a member for a long time, but I think it can be said that this has to be one of the toughest challenge I've ever seen on the board to date!



oke: so kaytorry you joining?


----------



## ResieCupp (Dec 1, 2011)

Count Me In!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay!!!!  Sweet


----------



## kaytorry (Dec 2, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> oke: so @kaytorry you joining?


 
Je Ne Sais Quoi I would like to since I rarely use heat, but I have some special occasions coming up in the summer  I will not be using any heat until summer, guess I'll be watching from the sidelines..


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope I can do this challenge...I would like to do rollersets next year but most of the set I have seen on naturals require sitting under the dryer for an hour or so.  I did do a curlformer set this year in which I did not use heat and I thought it actually turned out pretty good considering.  But, I am gonna get my flat ironing out of the way and just not think about heat styling at all for the new year.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in.  This winter I plan on keeping my hair in twists and under wigs.   During the warmer months I don't use heat anyway, because of the humidity.  So, I think I can do this!


----------



## orangepeel (Dec 10, 2011)

I actually did this in 2011, so I figure what is another year. I will be length checking for the 2011 APL challenge prior to the end of the year and will be ready to go heat free again for 2011. I like how I bought a Sedu for nothing. 

I am now a proud owner of my first half wig.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 10, 2011)

orangepeel said:


> I actually did this in 2011, so I figure what is another year. I will be length checking for the 2011 APL challenge prior to the end of the year and will be ready to go heat free again for 2011. I like how I bought a Sedu for nothing.
> 
> I am now a proud owner of my first half wig.



good!!!  the wig will come in handy too


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 11, 2011)

I would love to do this! I was already planning on it... I haven't used heat since... Last winter! So i'll be going on 2 years! 

I do DC under a heat cap...

What about steamers?? I was planning on getting one and using that to DC and moisturize.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright, I'm IN!!!! I so want to do this and feel like I can effectively dust my ends while curly. I'm super excited!!! I'm flatironing today until 2013!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 12, 2011)

Ladies it is almost time!!!  Get everything ready


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 12, 2011)

ProductJunkie steamers are allowed as well as hooded dryers as long as they are for treatments/dc only


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 12, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> ProductJunkie steamers are allowed as well as hooded dryers as long as they are for treatments/dc only



Yay! I planned to steam (if I get it for xmas) at least once a week for an extra moisture session! Thats the only type of "heat" aside from a heat cap I planned on using! Can't wait.... This will make it 2 years heat free for me!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 12, 2011)

ProductJunkie said:


> Yay! I planned to steam (if I get it for xmas) at least once a week for an extra moisture session! Thats the only type of "heat" aside from a heat cap I planned on using! Can't wait.... This will make it 2 years heat free for me!



Sweet!!!


----------



## aviddiva77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Almost bought an electric hot comb just to do my before picture! About to do mini twists later this week and that will be my before style.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 12, 2011)

So.

I think....I'm going to join.    I'm kinda scared, but think I'll do it.  I airdry my rollersets anyway.  The only reason I would use a hooded dryer or flatiron is if for some reason my hair didn't dry overnight.  But I'm thinking of going to weekly washing anyway.  So I could wash over the weekend and have plenty of time for it to dry.  It's not like I do any kind of real funky styles anyway.  And if I want to, I'll improvise w/ rollers anyway.

Yay!   yeah, gone ahead and add me!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 12, 2011)

Starting pics



>


----------



## MsDes (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so in. I will probably use heat for the last time for New Year's Eve because I plan on going out. Good luck ladies, we can do it!


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Dec 12, 2011)

Can I get down with the challenge too? I committed myself to a heat fast after straightening for Thanksgiving and this would be perfect!


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 12, 2011)

MissAlinaRose said:


> Can I get down with the challenge too? I committed myself to a heat fast after straightening for Thanksgiving and this would be perfect!



OMG MissAlinaRose I LOVE YOUR BLOG! And you HAIR! I was laying in bed feeling sorry for myself (don't feel well) But now I'm off to wash detangle and try your twist out! OMG it is so shiny and just soft and moisturized looking! I wish I could come to your house and get my hair done.... 

*okay hair stalking moment over*


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Dec 12, 2011)

ProductJunkie said:


> OMG @MissAlinaRose I LOVE YOUR BLOG! And you HAIR! I was laying in bed feeling sorry for myself (don't feel well) But now I'm off to wash detangle and try your twist out! OMG it is so shiny and just soft and moisturized looking! I wish I could come to your house and get my hair done....
> 
> *okay hair stalking moment over*



Aww thank you so much sweetie! I appreciate it very much.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 12, 2011)

Wanted to post some starting pics. I took these today. I am 1 month post my BC. I will be PSing with plaits under wigs & headwraps & I may occasionally get tree braids/full head weaves during this challenge. See you guys at the finish line!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 13, 2011)

lol I ain't gone be in there afterall


----------



## Tonto (Dec 15, 2011)

I AM IN!


----------



## sugarwater (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 18, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Wow! Good challenge. And good thing you started this thread early before the new year. I'll have to think about this one. I have been going back and forth with using heat and not using heat. I feel like my hair does better with heat. However, I have figured out a no heat regimen for my hair, but not sure if I'm willing to go through with it for a whole year. I get quite bored with my hair quickly. But I'll see once I think on it.



I have taken a good 3 months to think about this challenge and I'm going to give a try! I can't believe I'm saying this! :covereyes

However, I believe my frequent use of the flat iron has hindered my length retention over the years. Plus, after seeing how Ms Lala's hair has taken off in length after she stopped using heat and keeping her hair in twists, I am convinced. Plus, there are several other women who retained length by keeping their hair in twists without heat over the years. I wish I had listened to them and stopped fooling with my hair. 

As of right now, I haven't used heat since September. So I'll see if I reap the benefits from not using it for a whole year. 

I'll be back in January to post a starting picture.


----------



## Rei (Dec 18, 2011)

sure why not


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Dec 20, 2011)

Poohbear Good for you madam! I think your hair will thrive very well.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 20, 2011)

I may have to leave this challenge before it even starts 

I don't really feel like flat ironing my hair at all before the end of the year, but I am sure the urge will hit me sometime in the Spring...

Plus, the last time I straightened was on November 28, 2010

Yeah, I'm accurate like that.

Technically, I've already done my year and I'm happy I made it this far.

I may not straighten. Who knows? I just re-joined a gym, so I plan on sweating a lot and getting in shape. It may be the last thing on my mind.

I wish you all the best of luck. If I can hold out for a year and stay in protective styles, I know you all can handle a few months being heat free


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 20, 2011)

After giving this more thought, I think that I shall not straighten until my 5-year anniversary in March 2013!!!  Bwahahahahaha!  I haven't blowdried since July 2011, and haven't flatironed since April 2011.  This would be almost 2 full years sans flatiron, and close to that sans blowdrying.  My hair is doing the happy dance .


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 21, 2011)

MissAlinaRose said:


> @ Poohbear Good for you madam! I think your hair will thrive very well.



MissAlinaRose - Thanks! I sure hope my hair will thrive from it... One day my hair can achieve the length and thickness in your avatar. You have some beautiful hair!!!


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Dec 21, 2011)

Poohbear You are too kind! And I believe you can have what you want. I'm going to be  doing this challenge too so it'll be fun to see your progress. Can't wait!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 25, 2011)

Bumping.  Final days ladies.  Get ready   I'm contemplating straightening my hair one more time but i doubt I will.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing is changing in my regimen so I am excited for it to begin!


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 30, 2011)

Starting pics!!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 30, 2011)

ready.

starting pictures, taken december 24


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 30, 2011)

I was thinking about doing something like this a couple of weeks ago. WAIT, we can use a hooded dryer right? B/c i wash and set my hair upper a hooded dryer every Sunday. If it is ok to use a hooded dryer for this challenge, than sign me up. I will post pics later.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is my starting pic, taken today.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 31, 2011)

Let's get it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2011)

what about needed to straighten for trims?  i rarely use heating tools anyway, but i am relaxed.  i can't see myself trimming my hair  curls or twists?  i would have to wait until my hair is long enough to roll with big enough rollers to get a straighter set and roller wrap?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going to be lurking, I'll be doing 6 months, don't think I can hang for a year. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in! Quick question was is your thoughts on hair steamers?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 31, 2011)

@TriniStarr, @shortdub78 and ladyscorpian14, no to hooded dryers for anything other than DC (we had to push for that!), no to straightening for trims, yes to steamers.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 31, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> @TriniStarr, @shortdub78 and ladyscorpian14, no to hooded dryers for anything other than DC (we had to push for that!), no to straightening for trims, yes to steamers.



Thanks Ronnie!  I was tied up in the laker game


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 31, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Thanks Ronnie!  I was tied up in the laker game



And if I had access to the Laker game here in VA, I would've been tied up in it too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2011)

wow this is too gangsta for me!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 31, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> wow this is too gangsta for me!


 I know it's tough and it ain't for errybody like i mentioned previously.    We bought to go hard with no heat for 2012!!!


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 31, 2011)

I'M IN THERE LIKE SWIM WEAR, LOL  COUNT ME IN


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 1, 2012)

IT'S JANUARY 1ST! LET THE CHALLENGE BEGIN!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going have to drop this challenge.  I've recently started doing ponytail rollersets and I'm hooked! 

The problem is that I can't get them to airdry for nothin'!   So I have to use my hooded dryer part of the time to get the set to dry completely.  

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 1, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I am in........ until December 31, 2012
> 
> I haven't used a flat iron since May and last used a blow dryer for all of 2 minutes in September. I can do this, but I want to straighten for NYE in 2012 for the first time.



ETA: Starting pics


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,
   I was on the fence about this challenge, then I flat ironed my bangs (December) , to the point of heat damage erplexed   I hope its not too late to join, my hair needs serious recovery!!!  

NL
Natural 4b
PS: wigs, faux puffs, and twists


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ebonybunny definitely not too late!

Hello beautiful ladies!   Today is the second and we are a full day into the challenge. How does everyone feel?  My hair had been in twists for two days now and I'll be doing a twist out this morning. I will use that as my starting picture.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2012)

Also I will be working on a yt video if I can find my darn video camera. If not I will have to use the one on my laptop which sucks!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2012)

I two strand twisted my hair last night. Took forever! I had to keep stopping and also I did them smaller than usual. I am hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks and redo them for another 2 weeks after that. We'll see how they hold up! I'll be GHE'ing every night and M&S'ing nightly along with applying MT and Beemine sulfer serum mix to my scalp every other night and massaging. I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2012)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I two strand twisted my hair last night. Took forever! I had to keep stopping and also I did them smaller than usual. I am hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks and redo them for another 2 weeks after that. We'll see how they hold up! I'll be GHE'ing every night and M&S'ing nightly along with applying MT and Beemine sulfer serum mix to my scalp every other night and massaging. I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics?



Can you put them on photobucket first then put the image code on your post?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my starting pics


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my starting pics!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are my starting pics taken on freshly washed hair. I am keeping it in 2 strand twists for 2 weeks (HOPEFULLY!) and then going to take them out and redo after a good wash and DC for another 2 weeks and see how my retention is at the end of the month. The last pic there is a black mark on the back of my shirt. That is where my hair was in October but it was just a funky part of my hair that was about 1" longer than the rest so I had it cut off and now my hair has grown past that mark now! That's about 1 1/2" in a little over 2 months maybe even closer to 2" because the very ends of my hair are sticking out a little at the bottom of my hubby's fingers. That's awesome retention and growth for me! YAY MT!! The bra pic is just to show where my armpits are to see how close I am to APL.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 5, 2012)

We are coming up on the end of our first week. How's it going ladies? 1 week isn't too bad right  What styles did you rock so far?


@baladi0822
@bludaydreamer
@Chameleonchick
@curlicarib
@djkforeal 
@ Ebonybunny
@ecornett
@fiyahwerks
@Forever in Bloom
@GoodMernin
@HauteHippie 
@Ijanei 
@Kerryann
@LaBelleLL
@leiah
@MaraWithLove
@melisandre
@MissAlinaRose
@missempress1210
@MsDes
@nakialovesshoes
@naturalpride
@Ogoma
@OndoGirl
@orangepeel
@pink219
@prettybyrd
@ree.denise
@ResieCupp
@Seamonster
@SimJam
@sugarwater
@SunnyDelight
@Tonto
@zionlady


----------



## SimJam (Jan 5, 2012)

my first style of the year (i didnt actually do it)





I didnt know corn rows could look decent without blowing out first. 

I stretched my hair by putting it into a low pony puff. Next time I will probably do four or 5 pony puffs and maybe band each one to further stretch.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 5, 2012)

SimJam said:


> my first style of the year (i didnt actually do it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## curlicarib (Jan 5, 2012)

I henna'd this past weekend (usual New Years hair thing) and did about 8 chunky twists (air dried of course). I made a bun out of the twists on Monday & Tuesday, then I took them down and did a messy bun yesterday, today and tomorrow. 

I'm working this weekend, but taking a long weekend for MLK Day. I'll post my starting pics then.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 5, 2012)

Just wash and gos and puffs. I am leaving my experimenting until March or I get bored then I'll try some curlformers and flexirods.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been rocking my lace front wig Joy by Model Model, while I have my hair in two braids underneath.  Just keepin it simple and not interested in any heat.  By the way my starting pic is in my siggy because I straightened it for Christmas to get a proper length check.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 6, 2012)

I finished my two-strand twists tonight; before then I was just rocking a wash-n-go for days. I plan to leave the twists in for two weeks, take down for 2 days, then twist again and repeat. I originally intended to DC once every week, but think it'd be strange to DC with twists in (wouldn't it ruin them? I'd appreciate any input). For now, the plan is: scalp massages, DC and use ayurvedic rinses on hair out days, m&s when needed and ghe often (been doing this every day so far this year).


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 6, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> I finished my two-strand twists tonight; before then I was just rocking a wash-n-go for days. I plan to leave the twists in for two weeks, take down for 2 days, then twist again and repeat. I originally intended to DC once every week, but think it'd be strange to DC with twists in (wouldn't it ruin them? I'd appreciate any input). For now, the plan is: scalp massages, DC and use ayurvedic rinses on hair out days, m&s when needed and ghe often (been doing this every day so far this year).



My guess is that you can dc in twists. Maybe try it at the end if your two week run to see how your hair looks and behaves. That way you won't have ruined a fresh set.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 6, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Just wash and gos and puffs. I am leaving my experimenting until March or I get bored *then I'll try some curlformers and flexirods*.


 
thats what I need to try this year



MaraWithLove said:


> I finished my two-strand twists tonight; before then I* was just rocking a wash-n-go for days*. I plan to leave the twists in for two weeks, take down for 2 days, then twist again and repeat. I originally intended to DC once every week, but think it'd be strange to DC with twists in (wouldn't it ruin them? I'd appreciate any input). For now, the plan is: scalp massages, DC and use ayurvedic rinses on hair out days, m&s when needed and ghe often (been doing this every day so far this year).


 
that wash and go was very cute !!!

I think it all depends on your hair and how it behaves when wet.
I cant co-wash or DC in twists and expect to look normal after ... they fuzz up, get tangled and begin to unravel. Some ladies have had success with wearing a stocking cap over their twists to reduce fuzzies, maybe you could try that.

if I have in cornrows I have a better chance of preserving the style


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been wearing two french twist when I am out


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 6, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> My guess is that you can dc in twists. Maybe try it at the end if your two week run to see how your hair looks and behaves. That way you won't have ruined a fresh set.



Thanks for that advice, I will definitely keep that in mind! I sprayed my hair and massaged conditioner in it, and it acted fine that way. I'm sure there will be a bit of experimentation in the process.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 6, 2012)

SimJam said:


> thats what I need to try this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for your input! Oh and I second what Ogoma has said. After this first term of the twist/braid/bun challenge ends (March 31st) I may experiment with flexirods as well! 

Anyhow, ok I'll test a small section of my hair out to see how my hair responds. That way I won't have to redo my whole head if it's bad. 
Oil seems to keep my twists smooth so far, especially the ends. Again, thanks for the input!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 6, 2012)

I did a mid week co-wash on Weds for the first time in my 2 strand twists and the edges did friz a bit, but nothing too bad. I figured since I wana keep my twists in for 2 weeks and wash and DC in them I'll just have to redo the edges to keep them looking neat but leave the rest alone.


----------



## sugarwater (Jan 6, 2012)

I've just been keeping my hair twisted under my bonnet. When i go out I just throw on a wig! Plan on wigging it all this year


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 6, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> We are coming up on the end of our first week. How's it going ladies? 1 week isn't too bad right  What styles did you rock so far?





I've been PSing with scarves, hats & my new fave wig ^^...


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 6, 2012)

I went clubbing on Monday in San Francisco and did this on three day stretched out hair.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had my hair in a bun for a week. I need to do a deep moisture wash and then tuck it away. Right before I left for the holidays, I did something that left my hair feeling so soft and silky. But it was late at night and I have clue what I did erplexed (such is life).


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 9, 2012)

@ nakialovesshoes where did u get that wig? It looks good

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 9, 2012)

I did my Aphogee 2-step treatment and followed with my DC under steam.  My hair is currently in 2-strand twists for the next 3 weeks.

I wash in my twists weekly.  I braid my twists together the same way I'd braid my loose hair, and do my entire routine (including 20 minutes of steaming) while in braids.  When I'm done, I let the hair dry a bit and then use my sealant/butter over each twist individually to help hide some of the frizziness.  If I need to, I'll redo the edges.  The third week is always rough, so I keep my hair twisted up with a flexi-8 during that last week.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 9, 2012)

Checking in  In Senegalese twists till march!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 10, 2012)

transitioning? said:


> @ nakialovesshoes where did u get that wig? It looks good
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



@transitioning?
I actually purchased it from a member on here. But I think you should still be able to find it online. It's a Beshe LF & the model name is Drew. Lots of YT reviews on her.


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 10, 2012)

nakialovesshoes I've been think of buying Drew for a while. Do find that the hairline is realistic?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 10, 2012)

transitioning? said:


> @nakialovesshoes I've been think of buying Drew for a while. Do find that the hairline is realistic?



transitioning?
The lace was already cut when I purchased this wig. However, there's a YTer named BridezillaMartina that does a tutorial on how to do the hairline on this same wig. She even shows you how to use tweezers to make the hairline more realistic as well as several different hairstyles she does with it. She was the reason why I always wanted one.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 10, 2012)

still no heat. Steamed with CJ honey butta on damp twists for a deep leave-in


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 10, 2012)

My hair has been in 6 plaits since last Friday. I was not feeling trying to style my hair when I had to get up early for school. I plan on putting in kinky twists on wash day (
which is Friday). Hope it goes well.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 10, 2012)

Still no heat for me. Except natural heat!  Like the heat from the GHE'ing (which I'm currently doing). Love it. Hmm, I'm thinking of giving up on the whole protective styling thing. I think instead I'll opt for low manipulation and if I do protective styles only once in a while. It's just not for me and I feel hair will grow anyway and I'll take care of it gently and patiently regardless.  Tis all! XD


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been wearing my same twist out every day.  I don't see that style changing for another maybe 2-3 months.  From there we will be in Spring and i may be able to add bun's to the rotation.  i should have a little bunny tail bun by then


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm still in my same twists. They're about a week and a half old right now, but holding up nicely. I've cowashed them twice and had to redo the front row once to get them "neat" looking again. They could be touched up right now but I'm going to be taking them out tomorrow night so I don't really care. But still no heat. So far I've only had heat from GHE'ing all day, everyday, if I don't have to go out. My hair is loving it!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 11, 2012)

Did a new set of plaits over the weekend. Been hiding my hair w/my wig & today I wore a headwrap.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 11, 2012)

I lied.  i think i will do a wash n go tomorrow.  i'm ready for a minor change.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 12, 2012)

checking in, still in braids I think this no heat challenge will be a breeze as long as I keep the braids in all year,lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 12, 2012)

Did a wash n go for the first time in like at least a month. This will last maybe 3 days


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 18, 2012)

Put some kinky twists in. Turned out really well even if the curls deflated lol. it was difficult though cuz I had to stretch my hair really well without blow drying it.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to drop out of this challenge because I need to straighten my hair to trim it and I cannot wait until the end of the year.  I straightened my hair last week and there were strands that were splitting in 3 different places on the strand.  I cannot neglect my hair this way for an entire year.  Good luck to all the others in this challenge, I will just concentrate on the health of the hair and growing it to full bra strap length.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 23, 2012)

I am the weakest link...

I have to drop out ladies.  I was doing well until my hair began to shed and break like crazy for the past few weeks.  I got a deep treatment and re-constructor (which helped) but I got my ends trimmed and she used heat to straighten my hair before trimming it, so I'm out.   Boo, me!


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 23, 2012)

Think I had to get my mindset straight, I blow dried for New Years Eve, did a length check, cut three inches, and enjoyed my blow out one last time. Hoping to have a massive blow out at the end of the year. 

I purchased french mesh rollers, and a set of curl formers to play with for special occasions. Right now my hair is in two german cornrows, thinking of try ing a new style tonight.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 23, 2012)

djkforeal said:


> I have to drop out of this challenge because I need to straighten my hair to trim it and I cannot wait until the end of the year. I straightened my hair last week and there were strands that were splitting in 3 different places on the strand. I cannot neglect my hair this way for an entire year. Good luck to all the others in this challenge, I will just concentrate on the health of the hair and growing it to full bra strap length.


 


prettybyrd said:


> I am the weakest link...
> 
> I have to drop out ladies. I was doing well until my hair began to shed and break like crazy for the past few weeks. I got a deep treatment and re-constructor (which helped) but I got my ends trimmed and she used heat to straighten my hair before trimming it, so I'm out.  Boo, me!


 Aww, sorry to see you ladies go   Good luck with your hhj this year!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 23, 2012)

Cowashed last night, did a twist out today.  I can't wait for some length so I can start bunning again.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 25, 2012)

Hay Ladies just checking in going well for me so far. 

And Ive discovered that bunning my hair then twisting the next day gives me nice strecthed hair for a bigger twistout


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 26, 2012)

How we doing ladies?  January is almost a wrap!!  So far so good for me , no issues or concerns really. Today I have a long scarf wrapped around my edges and the back is out in a puff.  Tonight I will be cowashing then twisting up so I can wear another twist out.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 27, 2012)

All is well; I haven't used heat since joining the challenge


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 27, 2012)

All's well !  I'm in a bun right now, will twist it up tomorrow for 3 weeks, at which point I'll do my first trim of the year.  I used to delay trimming because I didn't want to have to straighten, but trimming my twists actually works really well and keeps my SSKs at bay.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 28, 2012)

I just cowashed for the first time in a week.  my hair was ANGRY with me   I used to cw 2-3 times a week but for the last few months it's been like once a week.  i'll kick it back in gear next week.  Twisting up so i can rock a twist out for the next few days.  I lurve my hair!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> How we doing ladies?  January is almost a wrap!!  So far so good for me , no issues or concerns really. Today I have a long scarf wrapped around my edges and the back is out in a puff.  Tonight I will be cowashing then twisting up so I can wear another twist out.



I'm still doing pretty good. No heat since September 2011. I did have some trouble with airdrying but after a few days, my hair starts feeling better. I've been wearing buns and twistouts. Last week, I started experimenting with wearing twistouts without retwisting each night. I'm loving my shrinkage and texture that results. And it feels good to have my hair out and free without the stress of being in a bun or manipulating it too much like I have in the past. I've noticed less breakage and less shedding when leaving my hair alone.





Sent from my PG06100 using LHCF


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 29, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I'm still doing pretty good. No heat since September 2011. I did have some trouble with airdrying but after a few days, my hair starts feeling better. I've been wearing buns and twistouts. Last week, I started experimenting with wearing twistouts without retwisting each night. I'm loving my shrinkage and texture that results. And it feels good to have my hair out and free without the stress of being in a bun or manipulating it too much like I have in the past. I've noticed less breakage and less shedding when leaving my hair alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me happy to hear Poohbear


I went out last night to a restaurant with friends


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 29, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> How we doing ladies? January is almost a wrap!! So far so good for me , no issues or concerns really. Today I have a long scarf wrapped around my edges and the back is out in a puff. Tonight I will be cowashing then twisting up so I can wear another twist out.


 
haven't used any heat & still wearing my wigs


----------



## MsDes (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm dropping out of the challenge. Sorry y'all. I tried. Good luck to all of y'all.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 29, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi:

I'm in. This is a nice challenge for me as a nappy head.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 29, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This makes me happy to hear Poohbear
> 
> 
> I went out last night to a restaurant with friends



OMG!! mg:

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 29, 2012)

Serenity_Peace said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi:
> 
> I'm in. This is a nice challenge for me as a nappy head.


 
Well from one nappy head to another, welcome!!!



Serenity_Peace said:


> OMG!! mg:
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair!!


Thanks SP


----------



## ResieCupp (Feb 2, 2012)

No heat since 12/25 ..All weaved up.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 2, 2012)

Going well on my part  I DID use heat once (only on my very edges don't shoot me). Only because I was checking to make sure the hair there hadn't thinned out. I realized they look thinner because my hair is lighter there. >.< Of course, it took my mom telling me this to know it. 

Other than that I've only used heat for DCing once-otherwise all natural heat (GHE/baggy w/exercise or hats). I also discovered yesterday that chunky twistous look best for me on dry hair which I apply conditioner to and proceed to finger detangle and sometimes follow with a comb.


----------



## aviddiva77 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah January was a good month. The kinky twists made it really easy not to go near the blow dryer. And I didn't have to manipulate my hair as much either!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 2, 2012)

oh heck so far so good


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 4, 2012)

Let's see some pics for inspiration ladies!  February has started with a bang.  Tonight i will be cowashing and twisting up for a twist out tomorrow.  How about you??


----------



## SimJam (Feb 5, 2012)

I did a henna, steam yesterday. Put in chunky twists because i wasnt sure what I want to do with my hair.

Still dont ... of well.

1 month down 11 to go LOLOL


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm gonna have to use a pass. Are there passes in this challenge?  Used a flat iron last night to press my hair in order to do a trim today.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 5, 2012)

I've just been wearing my hair in a twistout that's clipped on one side.  Tomorrow is my "rinse" day (the day where I still use tea rinse/coffee rinse/oil rinse but don't shampoo and such; Fridays are my wash days). So I'll leave my hair free tonight and pre-rinse with something ayurvedic overnight, then tomorrow I'll put in chunky twists or braids for a later braid out.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 5, 2012)

Still haven't used heat, still not tempted all thanks to laziness.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 5, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> I'm gonna have to use a pass. Are there passes in this challenge?  Used a flat iron last night to press my hair in order to do a trim today.


 There are no passes with this challenge.  We are trying to go an entire year without straightening.  But, i understand that folks have to do what they need to do.  Keep going!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been soooo tempted to flat iron my hair.. just to see how its looking  I bought some kanekalon to curb my urges.. Time to start twisting


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 13, 2012)

Felt the urge to straighten in the last few days but of course I didn't.  I'm hanging in their strong!!!  Tonight i'll be cwing and then twisting up for a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been resisting the heat! Also, if there's one thing I've learned (which has become more pronounced lately): finger combing and detangling >>> detangling with a comb. For me, anyway! My hair is braided up (one "crown"/headband cornrow and four straight back) for a braidout tomorrow. I don't do protective styles haha and this braidout will last for DAYS. I simply wear a thick scarf/pashmina when outside.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been lurking in this thread. I haven't used heat since christmas eve 2011. I'm not even remotely tempted to use it because I'm *lazy* and don't even want to put in the effort to do it. I'm loving wearing my hair kinky curly. I usually wear buns or some type of updo. Yep. I'm too lazy to twist or braid too. lol.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, I really wanted to wash and blow dry my hair. Don't know why? My hair has been doing well, but I just want it dry right now. I am hanging in there. Hoping for good things.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 15, 2012)

i gave up so i guess im out. This is the first time ever since my bced i had the urge to blow dry.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 17, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Wow, I really wanted to wash and blow dry my hair. Don't know why? My hair has been doing well, but I just want it dry right now. I am hanging in there. Hoping for good things.


 Hang in there!!  February is already mid way through!


Kerryann said:


> i gave up so i guess im out. This is the first time ever since my bced i had the urge to blow dry.


 Aww man   I think you should still hang in there personally but it's entirely up to you.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 25, 2012)

Still going very strong.  February is almost a wrap.  March, here I come!!!  Who's coming with me?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm still going strong!  Come on March!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 25, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> I'm still going strong!  Come on March!


 Hey girl! MaraWithLove


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 25, 2012)

So far so good. I only used heat once this year for a trim and don't foresee myself doing that again for a _long_ while.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 28, 2012)

How is everyone going to check their length for other challenges? Do we check stretched or wet hair? I want to give the best guess of where I am before the year end reveal. My length checks don't seem right because I can get different length all day long, TIA.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 29, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> How is everyone going to check their length for other challenges? Do we check stretched or wet hair? I want to give the best guess of where I am before the year end reveal. My length checks don't seem right because I can get different length all day long, TIA.



I just stretch my dry hair ... I mean I dont need the length down to the last millimeter


LOL I also get different measurements all day long, but what I do it to make sure Im grabbing the exact same place each time.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 29, 2012)

That is a good idea! If I just stretch my dry hair, my blow out should reach that length at year end because it is dry hair too. Brilliant, thanks SimJam. 

*How is everyone stretching their hair? * Sorry to be such a pest but I thought I was already no heat, until I really started doing no heat. Now I realize how much I relied upon heat  This is my most challenging challenge, but this is a good opportunity to learn some new things.


----------



## orangepeel (Mar 1, 2012)

Month 2 complete. And so far, no heat. I'm surprised at how well this is going.

Somethings I have found is bunning makes things easier, when I need to look fancy, but I NEED to remember to twist it back up when I am done because my hair turns into a nest very quickly.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 10, 2012)

Checking in. Still heat free.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Mar 10, 2012)

Still heat free here too. My hair is thriving, very, very well.

Recently I wiped the dust off my flat iron's box. My friend came over and she wanted to use my hair dryer, and we had to hard time finding it. I forgot where I had stored it...lol


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hang in there ladies. You all are going to have some fantabulously, amazing benefits from avoiding heat for such an extended period.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 14, 2012)

Going to Vegas this weekend and I am extremely tempted to straighten.  I won't but i can't lie, right about now i would love to.  I've been heat free since October or November maybe and i'm feeling a little weak today


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 14, 2012)

Hang in there, Be strong, and remember how beautiful your natural hair is. You are going to turn heads in Vegas for sure.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 14, 2012)

Still heat free! I did an overnight braid out which stretched my hair nice enough to see length and have a nice fluffy fro. I've been wearing my hair in a gelled puff these past few days, dressing it up with accessories-loving it.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 14, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Going to Vegas this weekend and I am extremely tempted to straighten.  I won't but i can't lie, right about now i would love to.  I've been heat free since October or November maybe and i'm feeling a little weak today



Be strong, you can keep on keepin' on! We're right here with you. Now invision all that progress you'll have made by year's end.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks ladies . I had a momentary lapse in sanity   I'm back!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 14, 2012)

Still hanging in there even after my lapse in January. No desire to straighten again since my hair is braided up. I'm going through a personal two month challenge till mid-May in hopes of giving my hair the rest it needs.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 14, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> Still hanging in there even after my lapse in January. No desire to straighten again since my hair is braided up. I'm going through a personal two month challenge till mid-May in hopes of giving my hair the rest it needs.



Awesome!  I've considered braids but man I don't have the patience to sit through that anymore.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 19, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi - I'm sorry to relay some bad news... I broke this challenge last night  ... however, I did go 6 months without heat (Since September 2011).

My ends were just getting too tangly and knotty. I don't think I can stick with anything when it comes to hair. :skitzo:


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 19, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi - I'm sorry to relay some bad news... I broke this challenge last night  ... however, I did go 6 months without heat (Since September 2011).
> 
> My ends were just getting too tangly and knotty. I don't think I can stick with anything when it comes to hair. :skitzo:



6 months is awesome!!!!  Will you go back to no heat or are you back to usage?  You gotta do what makes your hair happy


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 19, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> 6 months is awesome!!!!  Will you go back to no heat or are you back to usage?  You gotta do what makes your hair happy



Yes, I'm thinking about doing the once a month heat usage routine. I'm starting to believe I suffered heat damage last year because of the use of grease with the flat iron and from not smoothing my ends each time before flat ironing. Last night, I used just Fantasia ic Heat Protectant Serum only and got great results. I also decided to gently comb through the ends and smooth with my fingers before flat ironing each section to avoid crinkled up ends. The flat iron also didn't make that singeing sound like it did with grease. So hopefully this works for me. I just got tired of twisting my hair every night (I sometimes did the pineapple, but my hair wouldn't turn out as neat in the morning).


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck!!!!  Your hair is gorgeous so I look forward to seeing your updates!  If you want to go heat free again you can always come on back


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Mar 31, 2012)

had a relapse in february now back on track cut the straight ends now I'm wearing wigs until next year


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy heat free to me. Today is my three month anniversary of being heat free  Now I am looking into to learning how to thread. They say it straightens natural hair as well as heat. Really excited to see where this heat free journey leads now


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 31, 2012)

Checking in. Still heat free.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 31, 2012)

Going good.  We are basically in April now.  December will be here before you know it


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 1, 2012)

Y'all crazy. 
*runs out of thread from a hail of rollers and empty conditioner bottles*

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 1, 2012)

Still heat free. This is the easiest challenge I have ever been in and know I will have no problems staying in until December. I am too lazy to twist my hair let alone blow dry and flat iron. I am still hoping I will get the necessary motivation needed to try curlformers for a trim in June.


----------



## prettybyrd (Apr 1, 2012)

okay...can I come back and join you ladies?  I haven't had my hair heat styled again since that one time in January, and I recently got a hair cut to get rid of those pesky ends, so I'm in a great place to start over.  I have no reason or desire to use heat, and I want to get through the rest of the year heat free.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 13, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> okay...can I come back and join you ladies? I haven't had my hair heat styled again since that one time in January, and I recently got a hair cut to get rid of those pesky ends, so I'm in a great place to start over. I have no reason or desire to use heat, and I want to get through the rest of the year heat free.


 prettybyrd yes of course!

How is it going ladies?  We are coming up on mid April now.  Man!  Time is really flying!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been on hiatus from the forum but I'm back! As of tomorrow, I will be 1 year w/o any heat. Good thing, I don't have any desire to use heat & my hair is hidden 95% of the time.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm hanging in.  No heat ova here.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 23, 2012)

nakialovesshoes welcome back


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 23, 2012)

Not using any heat but I'm really tempted to get out the hooded dryer to do a roller set. Must fight the urge.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 23, 2012)

Still going strong here.  Keeping my hair in twists has helped tremendously .


----------



## prettybyrd (Apr 23, 2012)

Still heat free.  I'm even doing DC with a processing cap on while I workout.  Talk about killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 24, 2012)

Did a braid out today and it looks damn good!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Did a braid out today and it looks damn good!



 I came running in here to see the pictures of your twist out, where dey at?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 24, 2012)

Seamonster. Here ya go


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi When I saw that twist out, the heavens opened and the Celestial Choir started singing. I got the Holy Ghost, now I got to testify, that the Lord has blessed your hair


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 24, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi When I saw that twist out, the heavens opened and the Celestial Choir started singing. I got the Holy Ghost, now I got to testify, that the Lord has blessed your hair



You so crazy  thank you


----------



## fiyahwerks (Apr 28, 2012)

Still heat free


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 29, 2012)

BLAH!!!!  I'm BORED with my hair right now   I want to straighten really bad for some reason.  I need to swang my hair for like a week 

Ok, i'm going to shower, cw and twist my hair up.  MEH


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 29, 2012)

I was also on a mini-hiatus from the forum, but I'm still staying away from heat. I've been noticing good, healthy-feeling growth and although I think a lot of the credit goes to co-washing, DCing and low-manipulation, I'm sure the avoidance of heat plays a role as well!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 30, 2012)

Proud to say I am four months heat free. This is the first month it has been easy for me. During length checks I get frustrated because I feel like my straightened hair is going to be shorter than my pull length checks. Detangling for the first three months was horrible, I kept pulling out hair, leaving in shed hair, and actually snatched out my 4 hair trying to finger detangle like I saw a 3 on youtube do. Now finally at month 4, my hair is looking thicker in spite of the learning curve. The hair is flourishing.

This is the hardest and best challenge for me


----------



## SimJam (Apr 30, 2012)

still heat free. I bought a sample pack of curlformers to test before i get the full pack, and I like em.

so Imma order and use them for achieving stretched styles.

also got some flexi rods ... which I suck at using but Im gonna keep trying


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 9, 2012)

In twists this week. Still heat free. I have experienced great growth since my bc almost six months ago. I'm at or a little below collarbone in the back. This year is flying by. Anyone else hanging in there?


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 9, 2012)

Yep, I'm still hanging in there .  I'm thinking of also trying curlformers to get some stretched styles, but the price (and the current state of my finances ) gives me pause.

Currently planning to be in twists through June, then bun in July, and back to twisting in August.


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

It is all good in da hood; really getting into the no heat thing. Tried my hand and threading, and I am going to keep working on that until I get so good at it, I switch from getting to:reddancer: Planning on improving my cornrows this summer, and learning how to rollerset and use the curlformers.


----------



## SimJam (May 9, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> Yep, I'm still hanging in there .  I'm thinking of also trying curlformers to get some stretched styles, but the price (and the current state of my finances ) gives me pause.
> 
> Currently planning to be in twists through June, then bun in July, and back to twisting in August.



yup I want to get curlformers too I got the small pack of 6 or 8 and tested it out last weekend and I really like them (much better than flexirods)

just need to find a good moisture blocker because the curls didnt last more than 30 mins


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 9, 2012)

For the ladies contemplating Curlformers, what's your current length? I used to use them when my hair was way longer & I'm wondering if it's long enough now for the short & skinny ones. Any ideas...?


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 9, 2012)

nakialovesshoes, I'm probably APL or just a tad longer.  I haven't done a proper length check in months.  I'm going to head to Sally's in a few weeks and see if I can get some guidance.  I have no idea what size would be suitable for my length .  Also, how'd your henna go?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 9, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> @nakialovesshoes, I'm probably APL or just a tad longer.  I haven't done a proper length check in months.  I'm going to head to Sally's in a few weeks and see if I can get some guidance.  I have no idea what size would be suitable for my length .  Also, how'd your henna go?



Ronnieaj

I'm definitely not that long. The back of my hair barely stretches to my collarbone & the rest of my hair is shorter.

I just finished putting in the henna. Even though I was going more for health than color, I'm wondering did I do something wrong since the henna wasn't staining my sink & skin. I will say that it really stretched out my hair & gave me some waves that I've never seen before.

I'm going to keep it in overnight & then wash it out in the morning.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 9, 2012)

nakialovesshoes, tell us how it turns out .  When I finally make the plunge, I'll be sure to let you know what sizes work well.  Some of my hair is DEFINITELY your length.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 10, 2012)

I need some swang soon. It's been 7-8 months for me if no straightening. I'm dying to see my progress today for some reason. I know I'm back to shoulder for sure. I may hit app by the end of the year at this rate


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 10, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> nakialovesshoes, tell us how it turns out .  When I finally make the plunge, I'll be sure to let you know what sizes work well.  Some of my hair is DEFINITELY your length.



So I rinsed the henna this morning. I kept rinsing until the water ran clear. Though my hair felt a little straw-ish, it was still fluffy & definitely felt thicker/stronger. Then I did a DC w/AOHR. However, when I rinsed the DC, more color was still running out. I was running late so I just threw some Oyin Honey Hemp cond in as a leave-in & rocked a WNG. When my hair dried, it was noticeably crunchy & hard. Not the norm.

I came home & rinsed my hair again (more henna coming out even though I'm rinsing until the water runs clear) & used the Honey Hemp & did some cornrows. My hair was feeling a tad better but I'm noticing that my crown (problem area) is really dry feeling & it's lost all definition & just is there.

This weekend I'm going to do another DC & use my mud wash to see if I can restore my hair to its normal state. I'm on the fence right now. I have another box of henna & I'm going to give it one last go next month before I make my final decision.

On another note, I'm thinking about buying a pack of the small & skinny curlformers this weekend to test out on different sections of my hair. If I like the end result, then I'll just order a kit & if not, back to Sally's they'll go.


----------



## aviddiva77 (May 12, 2012)

It's been awhile since I posted but I'm still in it! But I need some help this weekend cuz the blow dryer and hot comb is calling lol. Talk me down peeps!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 12, 2012)

aviddiva77 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted but I'm still in it! But I need some help this weekend cuz the blow dryer and hot comb is calling lol. Talk me down peeps!


 I'm in the same boat   I've been peeping some really cute, shiny, swangy styles on hair about my length for the last few days and i admit, i'm getting reeeaaaalllyyy weak erplexed.  I miss being able to run my fangas through my hair right now.


----------



## Seamonster (May 12, 2012)

Six months from now, Ya'll can run your hands thru whatever you want. Don't have me nappy headed on Mommy day by myself- unless you post pictures of a really cute hairstyle I can try later


----------



## sckri23 (May 13, 2012)

There's 2 ways to do hot oil treatments 1. You preheat the oil  or 2. You apply the oil then sit under a dryer

Does hot oil treatments count as heat if you use the first method??

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 13, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Six months from now, Ya'll can run your hands thru whatever you want. Don't have me nappy headed on Mommy day by myself- unless you post pictures of a really cute hairstyle I can try later



@Seamonster
You weren't nappy alone. here's a pic of my Mother's Day 1/2 puff. The front was cornrowed & hidden under a scarf. 

Ronnieaj
You can see the tint from the henna in my crown area. I'm still on the fence. I did a mud wash on the back while in the shower this morning & my hair, even though well-defined, felt like sandpaper. Usually when I rinse the mud, my hair feels conditioned & there isn't a need to follow with real cond.

Well today I had to follow with a Honey Hemp co-wash. Thank God the softness was restored. Also my curl definition was restored in the crown after the mud wash. Before it had been dry & fro-y.


----------



## Seamonster (May 13, 2012)

My Mother's day style was Chunky Flat Twist; I was surprised to get a lot of compliments


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 14, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> There's 2 ways to do hot oil treatments 1. You preheat the oil or 2. You apply the oil then sit under a dryer
> 
> Does hot oil treatments count as heat if you use the first method??
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


 i think either way will be fine


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 14, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Seamonster
> You weren't nappy alone. here's a pic of my Mother's Day 1/2 puff. The front was cornrowed & hidden under a scarf.
> 
> @Ronnieaj
> ...


 


Seamonster said:


> My Mother's day style was Chunky Flat Twist; I was surprised to get a lot of compliments


 Very pretty ladies  Seamonster how did you do that style?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 14, 2012)

Here was my mothers day hair.  plain old twistout


----------



## Seamonster (May 14, 2012)

nakialovesshoes Pretty, how did you tie the scarf? You have nicely defined curls. I am thinking I will use scarfs for the summer

Je Ne Sais Quoi it is really easy, 
just make sure your hair is quite wet, 
part the hair in the middle, to the middle
do two chunky flat twist as tight as you can on the edges of your head
Plait the twist together in the back, and then tuck them into a roll.
Try not to use pins until good ole shrinkage puffs the hair. My 4c's didn't require a pin.


----------



## curlicarib (May 14, 2012)

Ladies, I know I haven't posted that much in this thread - my routine is basic and I'm rearly tempted.  But the devil got ahold of me this weekend and I need HELP!!!

I happened to pull my hair for a quick length check while washing it this weekend and lo and behold, my hair a trying to be MBL!!!  I want to blow dry it soooooo bad to see what's really up!  I'm hanging by a hair here, ladies.  I keep telling myself that I promised to go till New Years - but temptation is in my soul!!  I've twisted it up and bunned it, but I keep pulling twists out to see how long they are.

HELP!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 14, 2012)

curlicarib said:


> Ladies, I know I haven't posted that much in this thread - my routine is basic and I'm rearly tempted. But the devil got ahold of me this weekend and I need HELP!!!
> 
> I happened to pull my hair for a quick length check while washing it this weekend and lo and behold, my hair a trying to be MBL!!! I want to blow dry it soooooo bad to see what's really up! I'm hanging by a hair here, ladies. I keep telling myself that I promised to go till New Years - but temptation is in my soul!! I've twisted it up and bunned it, but I keep pulling twists out to see how long they are.
> 
> HELP!!!


 hang in there if you can!!!  many of us have been tempted along the way.  Ok, maybe it was just me    But we can do it!!  Seven more months to go!!!  It's not that long   Your hair is going to gain at least another 2-3 inches by the end of the year.  imagine that!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 15, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> nakialovesshoes Pretty, how did you tie the scarf? You have nicely defined curls. I am thinking I will use scarfs for the summer
> 
> Je Ne Sais Quoi it is really easy,
> just make sure your hair is quite wet,
> ...



I just tied a scarf around the perimeter like a headband & fanned it out in the front to hide the cornrows. Once I wrapped the ends back around to the front, I just made a knot & tucked the loose ends. Hope that makes sense. Seamonster


----------



## Meritamen (May 15, 2012)

Dropping out of the challenge since I am now using a blow dryer to stretch out my hair before cornrowing.


----------



## sckri23 (May 16, 2012)

Blow dry with the COLD AIR setting and use the ~tension method~ you can find it all over YouTube
or
 a microfiber hair towel wrap (you can find it almost anywhere) then use hair dressing and a brush on your edges and finish drying

I gotta get back to doin that myself I saw a little process and got happy with a flatiron

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app

Edit: I'm not in this challenge mainly because I just bought The Instyler almost a month ago I haven't used it yet but I'm not gonna wait a year to use it.
I'm just congratulating on progress and giving helpful tips


----------



## orangepeel (May 16, 2012)

Still going strong, no heat since I've joined. 

My best friend is getting married in October and depending on what style she wants I might need to cheat. 

I don't even miss heat and have found I really don't need it as much as I thought I did.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 24, 2012)

Ladies I need help!  These curly/kinky ends have been reeking a little havoc lately. I haven't trimmed in maybe eight or nine months and it's time. I need to trim on straight hair so that it's even. I may even have to go to a super cuts  What do I do????


----------



## Seamonster (May 24, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi Aw, the plot thickens, a year heat free is not so easy. 

Of course there are several videos on you tube showing numerous methods of cutting stretched or twisted hair. African export, and natural 85 both cut in the curly state. When African Export recently straighten her hair it was even. 

They have several great curly girl technique salons in the valley that cut natural hair. Anything else going on? :mob:


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 24, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi Aw, the plot thickens, a year heat free is not so easy.
> 
> Of course there are several videos on you tube showing numerous methods of cutting stretched or twisted hair. African export, and natural 85 both cut in the curly state. When African Export recently straighten her hair it was even.
> 
> They have several great curly girl technique salons in the valley that cut natural hair. Anything else going on? :mob:



Seamonster I know right?  I've been heat free for maybe eight or nine months and I think my ends are starting to go a little nuts. I am going to look for heat free trimming solutions so that I don't have to straighten. Hopefully I am successful


----------



## Seamonster (May 24, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi  My ends freaked out from all the love too. I am back to trimming monthly; it is easy once you get it down. Do add some protein into your routine before you trim, it will plump the hair strands, so that you can get a more precise cut.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 24, 2012)

I'm testing the Cathy Howse's hypothesis. I have not trimmed since I BC'd in September & I don't plan to until the end of next year. 

Since I'm not using heat & doing a lot of protective styles, I'm hoping my decision not to trim won't be a disastrous one.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 25, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm testing the Cathy Howse's hypothesis. I have not trimmed since I BC'd in September & I don't plan to until the end of next year.
> 
> Since I'm not using heat & doing a lot of protective styles, I'm hoping my decision not to trim won't be a disastrous one.


 nakialovesshoes i chopped in november so we are pretty close.  you are going to go through 2013 without cutting?  Have you noticed anything going on with your ends?  I've noticed some ssk's here and there so that tells me it might be time for a little trim.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 25, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> @nakialovesshoes i chopped in november so we are pretty close.  you are going to go through 2013 without cutting?  Have you noticed anything going on with your ends?  I've noticed some ssk's here and there so that tells me it might be time for a little trim.



Je Ne Sais Quoi
I'm going to try to. My ends are overall healthy. No splits. Now SSKs come with the territory when it comes to my natural hair. I could get a fresh trim today & have SSKs tomorrow unless I was wearing my hair straight. 

I'm going to play it by ear. I'm planning to do a rollerset or curlformer set at the end of the year. I think that will give me a chance to assess my ends. If they are looking ratchet, I'll definitely do a trim.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey ladies . We are in June now. Anyone still with me?  How are things going. Im in twists this week


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 6, 2012)

Still here and kicking!  It's been 14 months since I flatironed, 10 months since I blowdried, and 5 months since I used the dryer to dry my hair.  The temptation to use heat comes in waves, but so far I've been able to resist.  Right now I'm just looking forward to retwisting my hair this weekend.  This set is so frizzy it's a mess!


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 6, 2012)

Still with you.  My hair is about 3 1/2 inches now, and it feels quite thick.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> Still with you.  My hair is about 3 1/2 inches now, and it feels quite thick.



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 6, 2012)

This may sound weird, but you know when a guy has a fro and you plunge your fingers into his hair and it's got a strong thick feeling?  That's how my hair feels.  

It has not felt this thick since I've been natural.  I'm going to go on record that it's the lack of heat, JBCO and GHE, increased water intake, and walking 2+ miles a day (increased circulation).  Even my edges are returning. I'm a very happy lady these days!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jun 6, 2012)

Im out of the challenge D: Ive been a bad bad girl! I had a weave and straightened my leaveout AND when I took down my weave I wanted to do a flat ironed length check because Im impatient. I failed .


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 6, 2012)

I am still hanging in and going strong.


----------



## SimJam (Jun 6, 2012)

Im still here too.

doing CG now and liking it ... has helped with my dry tangly ends and SSKs (both Ive attributed to reduced retention)


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 6, 2012)

Still going strong. I'm getting mini braids sans the extensions Saturday morning. I will keep them in until my cousin's babyshower mid August. If my budget will allow, I'm going to either get a natural hair weave or some citytwists before the shower.


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 6, 2012)

I am wearing mini twist for a while. My mini twist only lasted a week because I am starting my summer growth spurt. Thinking I figure out how to keep the twist for a couple of weeks as my hair gets longer. Still working on the goal of keeping a hairstyle for a month.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2012)

Checking in.  still no heat...


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 6, 2012)

Well Je Ne Sais Quoi  We have been following you for 6 long months, not a drop of heat, boy I hope our end of the year reveal is stellar.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Well @Je Ne Sais Quoi We have been following you for 6 long months, not a drop of heat, boy I hope our end of the year reveal is stellar.


 Seamonster.  uhhhh, what if it's just "ok"?


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 6, 2012)

We will be alright.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey ladies. Still heat free. I'm on autopilot now that I've discovered the wonderful world of mini braids. I kept my first set for almost 3 weeks. Right now I have half mini cornrows, half mini braids. The mini braids will be in for at least 4 weeks but I will have the cornrows redone after 2 weeks. Still praying for an APL miracle by the end of the year.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jul 6, 2012)

Still going strong . . . wigs & bun.  I may get a full head - short, curly weave in late July to hopefully last until end of August . . . we shall see.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 21, 2012)

August is almost here.  This year is FLYING by!!!!  How we doing?

I'm still rocking shingled styles, puffs, twist outs, twists, etc.  This has been the easiest hair year for me to date honestly.  Especially with me exercising 4-5 days a week this challenge has been my saving grace.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 21, 2012)

I feel like Sam from Lord of the Rings. Frodo, I will follow you thru a year of no heat. Now I see why we had to do a year long challenge, it took me 6 months to get my hair in condition to have a no heat routine. I think I got no heat down? My hair is healthy enough to twist. I always thought twist tangled my hair, now I understand, I needed stronger, more moisturized hair to do twist.

 five months till I get to try out my maxi glide.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 4, 2012)

Seven months heat free, five months to go, I can hardly wait.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 4, 2012)

Seamonster 
Are you going to straighten as soon as the challenge is over?

Anyone up for a no heat until I reach my goal challenge?


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see how long my hair is straight. Plus I am longing to use the maxiglide. After my end of the year length check and annual hair cut is done, I am going right back to no heat.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 6, 2012)

guess it's just us 3 ladies and i am DYING to straighten my hair!!!!!  My official year of no heat  is coming in October which is 2 months away.  I can't believe it has almost been a year for me.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 6, 2012)

Still here, still no heat...and seeing improved growth!  So happy!  Oh by the way, this is pretty random, but ladies as a bridesmaid, with short curly hair, what hairstyle(s) would you recommend? <-Sans heat, of course!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 6, 2012)

MaraWithLove 
1. use some curl formers, and then do a cute updo
2. If you don't have curl formers then corn row out works for short hair as well.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 7, 2012)

Seamonster Thank you!

In that case even a braid-out put into an updo might work well then!


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 7, 2012)

Still here. No heat at all this year.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm still here, too...had to re-subscribe.  

nakialovesshoes, I was just playing in my hair on Sunday and thought that going heat free until I reach my goal would be smart.  I'm right there with you!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 8, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> I'm still here, too...had to re-subscribe.
> 
> @nakialovesshoes, I was just playing in my hair on Sunday and thought that going heat free until I reach my goal would be smart.  I'm right there with you!



prettybyrd
How far are you from your length goals? Unless I get a snake oil growth spurt, I will not be straightening at all next year, either.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 8, 2012)

nakialovesshoes, I'm really far from my ultiamte goal of HL...every year my goal gets a little longer!   I don't think that I'll be heat styling next year either (or the year after, for that matter.)


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 8, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> @nakialovesshoes, I'm really far from my ultiamte goal of HL...every year my goal gets a little longer!   I don't think that I'll be heat styling next year either (or the year after, for that matter.)



prettybyrd
Well we'll hang in here together. My 1st goal is WL. I'll wait until I make it before I decide if I want to go any further. 

My son graduates from h.s. May 2014 so if I decide to use heat, that will be the occasion. If not I turn 40 September 2014 & that's my next choice. Either way I will have made it 3 years + without flat ironing. I'm hoping that this'll really help me with retention & meeting my goals ASAP.

On another note, I've been stalking a thread on here about a cysteine based BKT (formaldehyde free). However, I still don't think I'm going to it before 2014.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2012)

Go ladies!  

I'm on a personal no heat challenge since I didn't use heat for my rollersets like I thought I would.

You all are an inspiration and I can't wait for your reveals!!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 9, 2012)

sunnieb do you have any pictures of your no heat roller set, and how do you do it?


----------



## SunnyDelight (Aug 9, 2012)

Still hanging. Buns and wigs!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2012)

@Seamonster - when I totally airdry, I only use 4 rollers like this:







I then just take out the rollers, loosen the ponies, and put on a bonnet to go to bed.

For my regular ponytail rollersets, I look like this:






I airdry for 30 minutes, sit under my hooded dryer 45 minutes, then airdry for another hour.  Results:





Next morning after sleeping in 2 buns:






My main goal with rollersetting is to loosen my newgrowth.  Works like a charm!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 9, 2012)

sunnieb thanks for the pictures, that set looks gorgeous. I am going to try it this winter.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 31, 2012)

September is here.  Wow. I am almost a year without straightening. Crazy!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 31, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi I know your hair is going to look so thick and pretty for the big reveal. 

Today makes 9 months without direct heat. Since my hair is so short, I might wait until forever to use heat, what is the point? But I will straighten for our big reveal at year end, then it is back to twist.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 6, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi I know your hair is going to look so thick and pretty for the big reveal.
> 
> Today makes 9 months without direct heat. Since my hair is so short, I might wait until forever to use heat, what is the point? But I will straighten for our big reveal at year end, then it is back to twist.



Only a few months to go. It will be January 1 in. I time because the holidays will soon preoccupy a ton of our time.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm feeling week y'all. I really want to straighten and see my length. I don't know if I can hold out!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2012)

I just realized that i have now officially been a year heat free!!!!!!  I straightened last year maybe in August or September. Dang!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 21, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi I know your hair is going to look so thick and pretty for the big reveal.
> 
> Today makes 9 months without direct heat. Since my hair is so short, I might wait until forever to use heat, what is the point? But I will straighten for our big reveal at year end, then it is back to twist.



Seamonster

This is exactly why this challenge is so easy for me. I don't have enough hair to even want to see it straight. This time next year is when my itch will kick in.

Question, will a simple blow out be enough for the reveal? My personal challenge won't allow me to flat iron. TIA...


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 7, 2012)

Hump, I am feeling very :skitzo: about our reveal. One minute I am looking at straightened natural videos and blogs trying to figure it out. The next I am looking at pictures of my hair length going what is the point. 

My twist barely graze my neck. My Twist out is jaw length. Is my hair going to have any chance of looking good straightened? Taren just straightened her hair,  She has a great cut, longer hair than me, and in my opinion she just looked ok erplexed. Everybody was complimenting her on the style, it looks like the beaver cleaver wife June. I don't want to look like that. 

I am not sure if I going to do a heat style. I might just do a nice twist out. I don't want to look dated for the new year. My no heat styles are looking much better.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 18, 2012)

Chirp, chirp, crickets I hear crickets in the no heat thread! :axehunter: Alright who has started using heat and needs to come in here and reveal? 

Je Ne Sais Quoi I know you said you were ending your no heat challenge in October. I would like an update. Before and after, how is your hair doing? Are you ends rachet? Etc. Growth, how do you feel?

nakialovesshoes are you still no heat? How are you wearing your hair for fall? 

sunnieb Still rollersetting? Are you stretching the perms does no heat help with that, does your hair tangle less?

SunnyDelight Are you still wigging it for the fall. What wigs are you wearing, pictures brands, etc. I am looking to wear wigs in January

prettybyrd update please, how is your hair? Is the no heat working for you or did it not work out and why?

And last but not least


amen


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 18, 2012)

Seamonster - thanks for the mention!  I'd forgotten I was in this challenge! 

I'm still heat-free except for dc's!


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 18, 2012)

Seamonster

I don't think I was here when this challenge first started but I was just thinking that I wasn't going to use heat anymore.  

AND trying to figure out how to combat the boufant (sp) look that rollersets give.  lol

I say Taren's reveal (I saw one where she was getting carouso rollers in the salon) so I know what you mean.  LOL  It looked good though! but the style _was_ a little off.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 18, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Chirp, chirp, crickets I hear crickets in the no heat thread! :axehunter: Alright who has started using heat and needs to come in here and reveal?
> 
> Je Ne Sais Quoi I know you said you were ending your no heat challenge in October. I would like an update. Before and after, how is your hair doing? Are you ends rachet? Etc. Growth, how do you feel?
> 
> ...



Yes!  I did end my challenge a few weeks ago. Going forward I will be straightening maybe every two to three months   I fkatironed my hair on very very low heat then did a twist out. I will post pics soon


----------



## SunnyDelight (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey there @Seamonster  Not wigging currently but in a full sew in weave.  Using Creole Curly hair from Haley's Curl and loving it.  Will probably go another 2 weeks, then back to wigs for a few weeks.  Its getting cold and what I'm loving is that I can still wear my hats, and just shake, fluff and keep it moving.  No heat since January.  Yeah me!!


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still heat free (personal goal for the year).. no temptations.. I've been doing LOTS of two strand twists and buns


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would looooove to not use heat.  2013 may be my year for that.  With increased length comes more protective styles that my hair can be in.  Until then, I will limit my heat and increase my moisture.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 19, 2012)

Lymegreen learning how to style a natural rollerset is quite a task, some people are very good at it. Yes, I thought Taren's hair was pretty, but didn't like the styling.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 19, 2012)

Seamonster, thanks for waking me up!  LOL!  

I got some nubian twists, that I absolutely LOVED, in September, and after I took them out I felt a little lost for styling options, but I still have not used heat!!!  Yay, ME!!

I'm going to try and put some braids in this weekend because it's getting cold and my bald little peanut head is going to freeze off if I don't.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 19, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Yes!  I did end my challenge a few weeks ago. Going forward I will be straightening maybe every two to three months   I fkatironed my hair on very very low heat then did a twist out. I will post pics soon



I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 3, 2012)

Though I didn't flat iron, I did use a blowdryer to stretch my hair for mini braids about a week ago. My braider says it makes it a lot easier & it definitely took less time. I have pics I need to post but I don't know how to resize them so that I can attach them.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 13, 2012)

It is coming to the end of the year, and I love no heat so much, I am struggling with the idea of flat ironing. It is funny what a year can do. Once I learned how to style my natural hair, I am like what is the point of the heat. 

Oh, some one occasionally suggest I at least try a braid out, but it is my hair, and if I like nappy, I got it. :reddancer:


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 19, 2012)

One week later, and I am still in a conundrum over using the flat iron I purchased when I started this challenge. 

Let this be a lesson to all who join a year long challenge. Purchase tools when you plan to use them. I have been waiting all year to use this iron, and now I am scared to mess up my curls. My texture wasn't nearly as pretty when the year began. No heat can become addicting. 

I want to flat iron, and trim. I want to shore up my bob, but then I think, I am just going to wear my naturally curled hair anyway so what is the point of cutting straight?

Furthermore, I am scared my hair isn't very long, what if it is neck length instead of shoulder length like it pulls to. I would be a little disappointed.


----------

